# Who's found a good trunk organizer?



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Not sure where this thread belongs, but here it is...

I'm trying to come up with a good trunk organizer, mostly to stow a basic wash kit and some supplies. I have a cheapo organizer that velcro attaches to the carpet and has hooks to secure each side. I'm not happy with it, though.

My wash kit starts with two stacking narrow buckets, which fit upright side-by-side at the very back of the trunk, and hold all of my wash kit inside. So ideally, all I need is a set of velcro straps which I can use to secure the buckets, and I'm set.

Let me know what you've come up with. I hate crap floating around the trunk.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I saw a promising one for $12.99 at T.J. Max this weekend from California Innovations. Check their website at www.californiainnovations.com


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

I assume you mean this particular product: http://store.ca-innovations.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=84&lastcatid=6&step=4

Interesting; I like the fact that it attaches to the trunk wall. That might do the trick.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i just have a couple of rubbermaid containers in my trunk. one small and one large. seems to work well and they were dirt cheap. :dunno: i want the bmw trunk net but way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got my 330i trunk organized. Posted with pics on main 3 series forum...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> Not sure where this thread belongs, but here it is...
> 
> I'm trying to come up with a good trunk organizer, mostly to stow a basic wash kit and some supplies. I have a cheapo organizer that velcro attaches to the carpet and has hooks to secure each side. I'm not happy with it, though.
> 
> ...


These items belong in the garage or a non moving platform. Why in the trunk?


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> These items belong in the garage or a non moving platform. Why in the trunk?


Maybe he has a mobile car wash business?! :dunno:

I have the trunk net. Worth every penny (5,391 of them).


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> I saw a promising one for $12.99 at T.J. Max this weekend from California Innovations. Check their website at www.californiainnovations.com


I got one from TJ Maxx, but it was the bag my stuff came in.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

There should be nothing in the trunk under normal circumstances. I have never understood why you have to carry cleaning supplies. Are you going to stop somewhere and wash the car.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

PABS said:


> There should be nothing in the trunk under normal circumstances. I have never understood why you have to carry cleaning supplies. Are you going to stop somewhere and wash the car.


For some people on here...yes.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

That has to be one of the dumbest things I've heard. All that crap in the trunk banging around..plus the added weight.

Oh I forgot...some people buy BMW's for the status....


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

PABS said:


> That has to be one of the dumbest things I've heard. All that crap in the trunk banging around..plus the added weight.
> 
> Oh I forgot...some people buy BMW's for the status....


I've heard of things a lot dumber than this. I carry a spray bottle of waterless wash, glass cleaner and a microfiber for those times when Bird-52s decide to dive bomb me. Do I do it for status? Absolutely not. I do it because I don't want birdcrap sitting on my clearcoat.

Alex


----------

